# ironcurtain



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

ive got crap water,anyone have an ironcurtain/do they work?


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have an Iron curtin system in our home, it was installed by the previous owner. First of all its LOUD as crap when it runs. So at first we thought it was over kill with a watersoftener and reverse osmosis water pureifer. It would kick on just after I got home from work and our big screen is down stairs. I unpluged it at first thinking it was not nessacery. Well within a week light rust stains showed up in the toliet bowls and the water had that sulfery smell. I reset it to kick on at 3am and the noise is not really and issue now. The previous owners had it put in in 06 with no issues and we have been there a bit over a year with no problems. I have no idea how much something like that costs and as far as I know once its in its maintainance free.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Depends on how bad your water is. They work well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

$2300 is the quote I got. Ouch.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I just priced a Sterling( formerly Kuno,macclean) Iron filter for a small house in Capac $972.00.( my cost from H L Claeys) 2 tank system ( which is the RIGHT way to do any iron filter system). You have to make the dissolved iron precipitate in order for any filter to capture the majority of iron in any well. An air injection block ( less than 40.00) is put into the well line first this adds air into the system so the dissolved solids will rust or precipitate and turn into a solid. After the air injector ( brass rectangle block about 3.5 inches long with vent) we install a UT tank where a large volume of water has time to precipitate. Without the 2nd tank , the iron/mineral won't have enuff time to turn into a solid. So under high flow conditions iron will just pass thru any filter. Also tru for water softner) The iron curtain is nice but not a big difference like they claim. As far as life expectancy goes, it all depends on HOW MUCH iron/mineral is in your water. So your talking small percentages of differences, are they worth the extra money???? Proper installation/design is more important,but you decide.


----------

